# drivetrain vibration



## sfenco (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a 1965 gto with an LS 2 with T-56 6 speed, moser 9" ford rear with 389 gears. I have baer brakes (track style) metco aluminum control arms (upper adjustable). I have a vibration around 65- 70 miles per hr. on up, never goes away. I have adjusted my pinion angle from +3 to -3. I keep going through rear axels bearings where the rear end grease penetrates the bearing. To stop the vibrations I have replaced the the axels, tires, rims, bearings, driveshaft, universals, center section, and housing. The t-56 tail shaft bushing is tight and there is no seal leak (8500 miles) No broken motor mounts. HAS ANY ONE HAD A VIBRATION DUE TO THE TRANNY, CLUTCH OR PRESSURE PLATE? THANKS,:willy: STEVE


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
If the vibration was coming from the flywheel/clutch, I would expect the vibration to be RPM related and do it in every gear, not MPH related and only do it over 65. If you keep going through rear axle bearings perhaps that outer axle tube is bent? Maybe happened during shipping or something?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have your driveshaft been balanced properly? Is it a solid vibration or does it reverberate from back to the front?


----------



## sfenco (Dec 12, 2009)

The vibration reverberates from back to front. New aluminum one which I watched being balanced.


----------

